# Long Generic test Failed!



## Bst

Hello everyone, i have a little problem with my HDD so i decided to come here and seek some help.
I have Seagate hadd (ST3160023A) and when i tested the HDD with SeaTools the program showed the following message: "Long Generic test - fail". My question is can you tell me what does the message mean and what type of error is this, and what is the problem with the hard drive. Would be nice if someone can give me link to another software to test with to be completely sure that the drive is broken.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## dai

do you receive an error code with it that you can check here
http://www.seagate.com/ww/v/index.j...toid=d173781e73d5d010VgnVCM100000dd04090aRCRD


----------



## Bst

Thanks a lot for the reply mate. Going to check the the link now


----------



## Kalim

If you run the long generic test with the latest SeaTools for DOS and it says failed, the HDD is corrupt and you need to replace it.


----------



## Vignesh Gautam

Not necessarily. Run window's Error checking utility in all the drives. It may fix the problem. After that, check with Seatool and everything should be fine. But anyways if you are satisfied with the performance, RMA the drive.


----------



## Amd_Man

If you run the seatools in Dos mode and run the long grneric test, at the end it will give you the option to repair all error's.


----------



## raptor_pa

chkdsk should NEVER be run against a failing drive. Seatools checks at the physical disk level, chkdsk only check and fixes simple filesystem problems - running against a drive with physical problems will usually create more issues.


----------

